# TTS and TAH to Merge?



## Sean K (16 July 2008)

Gee these two are way in the dog house. In deep doo these two. 

I'm not sure if the merger idea is going to help at all, but could be a turning point? 

Another two mum and dad stocks staughtered. 

And I though things like gambling stocks were a defensive during a downturn?

Something to do with monopoly on machines in Vic I think?

They're both yielding about 8 - 10% at the moment. 

Anyone else following these?

Eeeeek!



> *Case mounts for Tabcorp, Tatts to merge*
> Ari Sharp
> July 14, 2008
> 
> TATTS Group chief executive Dick McIlwain says growing competition in the gaming industry has strengthened the case for a merger between his company and Tabcorp, fuelling suggestions a tie-up between the giants is on the cards.


----------



## CAB SAV (16 July 2008)

I'd been shorting TAH for two months but have stopped as it appears to be getting to a fair value. I'm not sure if ACCC will ok a merger but both TAH & TTS will no doubt be looking to expand NT bookmaking, where the big money is. The Vic government has shown itself to be no better than 3rd world countries when it comes to sov. risk, changing rules during a game-not on. Apart from merger possibilities, TAH could be a good takeover target because of casino interest, so if it softens a bit more, worth a look.


----------

